# Best Way to Untangle Mats?



## Beanie

Uh oh. Beanie's coat is especially thick and I have discovered some small mats in the armpit area and one big one on the end of her ear; I don't want to cut any of them...they are too close to the skin. How should I get them out? Best way?


----------



## AgilityHav

There are a million dif. ways to get out mats. Generally, the best way without pulling is to take a brush, and gently brush the top of the mat(as in, dont push the brush tips to far into the mat) and get out a layer at a time. It takes longer than working with a comb, but it is less painful, and dosn't do as much damage to their coat. Also, if you want to speed things up, you can cut parallel with their hair...as in cut a few strips from the tip towards the root of the natural hair flow(number depends on the mat size) and then it is much easier to get a tricky mat out, without leaving a bald spot 

Let me know if you need more clarification


----------



## ls-indy

We struggle with mats too. I've never found a great way to get them out. I insert a scissors at the end of the mat closest to the skin and cut OUTWARD to split the mat into smaller pieces and then comb out. If it's too matted to comb out, I put the teeth of the comb between the mat and the skin and snip it off. Armpits are tough... Some owners not striving for a show coat (puppy cut) keep the armpit hair shaved short to prevent the problem...


----------



## irnfit

I've been using #1All Systems Grooming Spray. I spray it on and then rub it into the mat. By this point I can usually pull the mat apart a bit with my fingers, then comb them out. This has been working for me. Kodi doesn't mat much anymore, but Shelby always has mats.


----------



## mintchip

I try to "twist them out" in the reverse direction-- sometimes it works


----------



## Maxmom

I use Cowboy's Magic, which I get at the local feed store. It's for horse manes. I rub it directly in the mat and start working it out. I like using the comb better. I sometimes put the top end prong of the comb into the outer edge of the mat and pull it through, working my way into the mat.

Most each way you read here will be good, it depends on what works for you and your hav. Patience and persistence. Good luck!


----------



## LuvCicero

Sometimes a little cornstarch sprinkled into the mat will help with pulling it apart so you can slowly brush it out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Use a detangler, wet it good, massage it and slowly isolate the mat and go slow. Comb from the outside to the side of the mat. Pull the hair loose and you will slowly get to the center of the mat. Hold the mat so you are not pulling on the dog's hair. Make sure you treat your pup after a session and try not to make the session too long. 

If...............the mat was in the airpit for Dexter or on the rear, I would be cutting with small thinning shears to get it started. These areas are very tender. 

And, remember those tangle areas and to comb them out each day.


----------



## Leslie

Nature's Specialties Super EZ De-Matt! I drench the mat with it then use one tine of the comb to untangle it. I start from the outer edge and work my way in. Tori had MAJOR mats around her neck and behind her ears after spending a week w/my DD and wearing her collar 24/7 and this did the trick. I didn't even have to cut into a single one at all.


----------



## dbeech

Leslie said:


> Nature's Specialties Super EZ De-Matt! I drench the mat with it then use one tine of the comb to untangle it. I start from the outer edge and work my way in. Tori had MAJOR mats around her neck and behind her ears after spending a week w/my DD and wearing her collar 24/7 and this did the trick. I didn't even have to cut into a single one at all.


Thanks for posting. I am definitely ordering this. I just went to the website. Do you like any of their shampoos or other products?


----------



## Leslie

dbeech said:


> Thanks for posting. I am definitely ordering this. I just went to the website. Do you like any of their shampoos or other products?


I've tried many of their products because they give out HUGE sample bags of just about everything they sell (no kidding, there were over 20 items) to folks who attend the Groom & Kennel Expo here in SoCal 

The products I've tried that I like the best are: Plum Silky shampoo, Aloe Premium shampoo, Re-moisturizer w/Aloe, Quicker Slicker (use this very sparingly as it contains silicone products which, if used often, will dry the coat), Plum-tastic Maximum Moisture, and Super EZ De-Matt. I'm wanting to try their Sun Guard conditioner. The Groom Expo is next weekend. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a free sample of it :biggrin1:

BTW~ Tori has a combination coat, but is very fine and cottony on the majority of her body, silky on head, tail and back legs. Though I like the NS products, I find the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner seem to work the best for her.


----------



## mellowbo

Hmmm, Leslie, next weekend?? We usually get rained out but I'll think good thoughts and we can meet up!!


----------



## karin117

If you have matts in the armpits, and you are not in for shows...I would cut that area clean. Just under the armpit is a area that always gets matts..and if you clean it out...nobody will see it
For the area behind the ears ... look at it as handy work. And I always say LOOONG brusing instead of short. But in this case. Coamb. And if you are not looking for a show coat....CUT in to in with a very good and sharp sissor. If you take a cut IN to a matt...it will not look cut off...But still be easier to coam out.
Good luck


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Now, that Dexter is "Blowing his Coat,"....I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad I started preparing him for grooming when he was young. Dexter will now lay still, often I will have to say "stay" and when he settles down, I say "good boy."

I say slow and steady. I wet the mat with a detangler spray. Massage the mat and start working....hopefully your pup will cooperate. It has taken a year for Dexter to remain good about laying still and staying put when I say so.

Sometimes I start working on a mat from the sides or from the farthest point of the mat. I will tend to pick at the mat to break it apart. I do hold the hair tightly so I do not pull on the hair that is close to the skin. It has got to be uncomfortable, so go slow and remain clam. You will know when your pup has had enough of a grooming session...end it with something good (lots of playing or a real tasty treat).

This is the comb I use to pick out the mat and get the fine little knots that remain...I still need to find a comb with the tines a little closer together.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...d/204/vname/Safari_Wood_Handle_Shedding_Combs

I also use the CC comb.

Since Dexter is tolerate of the grooming, I can spend 30-45 minutes working on one mat at a time, then it is break time. You can't just cut out the big mats or you will have bare places on the fur. I also agree, if the mat is in a very tender place or a place not seen, then cut down into the mat to break it up (hold the just below the mat with your fingers and cut down, start with one or two snips toward the mat).... if you cut to much, you nip your fingers and not your pup's skin. I keep the armpits very short.

Removing a mat can be done, be patient. You will know when you can't handle the constant grooming anymore, get the pup clipped short and start fresh. You just might find you love the short hairstyle!


----------



## pjewel

I start with the outer edge of the mat with a comb. I'm essentially going in with the last tine and one tiny bit at a time I detangle, when possible holding the hair behind (closer to the skin) the area I'm detangling. It's slow and methodical but the best way I know to tackle it without hurting them too much.


----------



## Renee

I use Chris Christensen's Stagger Tooth comb to detangle Miley's matts. It works GREAT, and I would not be without that tool. I hold the hair close to the skin so it doesn't pull, and gently work on the matt with the Stagger Tooth comb.


----------



## Beanie

Thanks everyone...I've tried it all...Beanie looks like a puffy fat little bear with her huge double layered coat...my god...I didn't think it would come to this! I've found some big mats and have had some success in getting them out, but they are very close to the skin. She's patient, but I can only get a few out at a time... I think maybe I will have to get her into a puppy cut...her adult coat is thick and flowing and coming in fast (she's 11mos.)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter's mats were very close to the skin in the beginning. Spray those mats and massage them, then slowly comb them out....it will take time. Pick it apart. 

If the hair is not silky and it is more cottony type, I would keep my boys in a puppy cut. 

Dexter's hair has to be a good 4 inches before it starts getting heavy enough to lay down. 

Do what is right for you and the puppy as far as having to getting your pup groomed shorter.

I am finding that I am using this type of comb for combing out Dexter. It is small enough to hold in my hand especially when I find a mat and want to work on it. I love the long teeth on the comb for helping me pick apart a mat and the small tines for removing the mat.

Tip: Don't forget to check those low feet/leg areas, I have found many mats in these places.


----------



## KSC

Get on top of the little tiny knots before they become anything more. I use my fingers to work them out when they're small. We also trimmed Kipling down as the matting got to be quite an issue. It's been much better since he had his last grooming. I'm not also obsessive about not letting any little knot turn into anything. Pay particular attention to behind the ears...they can grown what seems like little mice there before you even notice!

:-O


----------



## karin117

Linda: Be very, very careful if you use a coam like that...It is VERY easy to damage the coat!


----------



## Mraymo

I find corn starch helps. I put a little on my fingers and rub it in. Then work on the mat with my comb.


----------



## krandall

Yup. I agree. For Kodi's hair, corn starch works better than any of the commercial preparations!


----------



## good buddy

I'm a fan of corn starch and it's good to sprinkle on to comb out poo butts too.


----------



## Beanie

Hey Everyone:
Thanks for your advice...Beanie went to the groomer today who removed all the mats, cut the coat short...and told me to get a fine toothed comb and keep her brushed and combed as the coat grows out. This was Beanie's first trip to the groomer and the groomer said she was a perfect subject...she just was a little scared/unsure by the time I picked her up. I will definitely not let her coat get so out of control next time...but will definitely keep it longer than this...see pictures of my shaved little one...doing a little ballet step!


----------



## mintchip

Beanie is adorable!
She reminds me of my Oliver at that age


----------



## KSC

Adorable! You will find it SO much easier with the mats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Beanie is so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

karin117 said:


> Linda: Be very, very careful if you use a coam like that...It is VERY easy to damage the coat!


I use this type of comb just to get the tiny little knots out once the hair is combed with the CC comb.... The CC will not remove the very tiny knots because the tines are too far apart.


----------

